# How much is common when starting...



## AmandaW (Jul 2, 2009)

I was just wondering what is the common pay range to ask for upon passing the CPC exam and 2 years experience of keying charges and assisting the coders with various things.  I have had SOME experience coding on the job, but like I said, mostly keying all of the charges, etc.  It's a specialist office (Hematology/Oncology) and I will have been here for 4 years this October.  I started in Medical Records, then verified insurance and eligibility. Just trying to get a ball park idea of what to ask!  

Would appreciate any input!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 2, 2009)

AmandaW said:


> I was just wondering what is the common pay range to ask for upon passing the CPC exam and 2 years experience of keying charges and assisting the coders with various things.  I have had SOME experience coding on the job, but like I said, mostly keying all of the charges, etc.  It's a specialist office (Hematology/Oncology) and I will have been here for 4 years this October.  I started in Medical Records, then verified insurance and eligibility. Just trying to get a ball park idea of what to ask!
> 
> Would appreciate any input!



I would check the salary survey to get an idea of what the going salary is in your area.


----------



## AmandaW (Jul 6, 2009)

I have definatly checked those, just wondering from actual people.


----------

